# Northeast Regional Business Class



## Jack

I and my wife are making plans to travel from Baltimore to Williamsburg this summer. I am looking at the fares and see the price difference between coach class and business class. Poking around Amtrak's website what I don't see is what the real value of travel by business vs coach. Can someone explain the benefits of paying more for business class seats?


----------



## cpotisch

Business Class on the NER gets you window curtains, a bit more legroom, leg rests, and complimentary soft drinks. I personally do not think it's worth the premium, but others may disagree.


----------



## the_traveler

Personally, I do not take business class on a Regional, as I don’t think it’s worth it. The only exception would be on the overnight trains that have the 2x1 seating.


----------



## pennyk

I personally think it is worth it since it is generally more comfortable.  It is certainly a personal decision.


----------



## PVD

Also personal and subjective, and very dependent on the particular train and day of travel, BC may see a different clientele...(more business vs family/friends)


----------



## the_traveler

Sometimes coach can be quieter and more comfortable than BC.

The Quiet Car is coach.

I remember one trip I took in BC. I boarded in WAS and 50-75% of the passengers in BC were talking on their cell phones! What’s so unually about that? :huh:  The train originated in WAS, we just boarded and we were still on the platform! hboy:


----------



## cpotisch

the_traveler said:


> Sometimes coach can be quieter and more comfortable than BC.
> 
> The Quiet Car is coach.
> 
> ﻿﻿ I remember one trip I took in BC. I boarded in WAS and 50-75% of the passengers in BC were talking on their cell phones! What’s so unually about that? :huh:  The train originated in WAS, we just boarded and we were still on the platform! hboy:


I do wonder if the fact that BC passengers are often traveling for work means that they might be making work calls along the way. Just a thought.


----------



## LookingGlassTie

I've never ridden BC on a Regional before, but here are my thoughts:

The fare increase may be more than what I would have to pay separately for soft drinks from the cafe car if I traveled regular coach.    OTOH, there's the extra legroom, and as I have long legs that would be a benefit to me.   So it would be a case-by-case basis.


----------



## ehbowen

I'm not sure of the exact fare, but If I Recall Correctly the one time I rode _NE Regional_ business class (from Washington to NYC) the BC upcharge was $15. It turned out to be a pretty crowded train, and the cafe attendant was generous with refills on my hot tea, so overall I'd have to say the extra fare was worth it.


----------



## the_traveler

cpotisch said:


> I do wonder if the fact that BC passengers are often traveling for work means that they might be making work calls along the way. Just a thought.


Most probably. And they have to “keep in touch”.

Thats why I’d rather go coach and sit in the Quiet Car where cell phone use is not allowed.


----------



## Sealink

I find the seats in Business to be more comfortable and the carriage feels less dense.


----------



## Acela150

I tend to ride in BC on the Regionals for the extra legroom and the extra points for my Guest Rewards account. I normally travel from RTE to PHL. About 5 and a half hours. his past Monday I was in BC on 173 with my Mom and she enjoyed the extra legroom. If one doesn't enjoy the sound of the horn from the locomotive it's also a help. Since BC is the last car.


----------



## the_traveler

I forgot about the bonus points. But even so, for me, it’s not worth it.


----------



## bratkinson

Acela150 said:


> I tend to ride in BC on the Regionals for the extra legroom and the extra points for my Guest Rewards account. I normally travel from RTE to PHL. About 5 and a half hours. his past Monday I was in BC on 173 with my Mom and she enjoyed the extra legroom. If one doesn't enjoy the sound of the horn from the locomotive it's also a help. Since BC is the last car.


The 25% point bonus - including TQP points - is a major selling point to me.  So is the extra leg room (20" front of seat cushion to rear of next seat vs 12" in coach).  I have a large 17" laptop computer and not having it almost jabbing me in the ribs is definitely a benefit.  I generally get only one free coffee or soda per trip, so I think money wise Amtrak comes out ahead on me. 

The only downside to business class is that it's the last car of the train, which results in a bit of 'crack the whip' action that lessens the closer to the front of the car one sits.  But that has the downside of the increased likelihood of having someone in the seat next to me as the car fills since most passengers board from the front of the car.


----------



## Acela150

bratkinson said:


> The only downside to business class is that it's the last car of the train, which results in a bit of 'crack the whip' action that lessens the closer to the front of the car one sits.  But that has the downside of the increased likelihood of having someone in the seat next to me as the car fills since most passengers board from the front of the car.


I find sitting in the middle of the car is best. Just like everything else.


----------



## cpotisch

bratkinson said:


> The 25% point bonus - including TQP points - is a major selling point to me.  So is the extra leg room (20" front of seat cushion to rear of next seat vs 12" in coach).  I have a large 17" laptop computer and not having it almost jabbing me in the ribs is definitely a benefit.  I generally get only one free coffee or soda per trip, so I think money wise Amtrak comes out ahead on me.
> 
> The only downside to business class is that it's the last car of the train, which results in a bit of 'crack the whip' action that lessens the closer to the front of the car one sits.  But that has the downside of the increased likelihood of having someone in the seat next to me as the car fills since most passengers board from the front of the car.


Are we just talking about tail wagging?


----------



## bratkinson

cpotisch said:


> Are we just talking about tail wagging?


For the most part, yes. 

As always, the middle of the car always gives the best ride (think of a teeter-totter as the trucks on the car bounce up/left/right then the rear truck...the middle of the car (fulcrum on teeter-totter) gets 1/2 of the bounce distance).  I haven't sat at the front of the BC car, so I can't really say if it rides more smoothly than the middle while bouncing along the NEC at 125 mph.  My preference is sit 3-4 rows from the rear to minimize the odds of getting someone in the seat next to me.


----------



## VTgurlie2005

Does anyone know if trains 65 and 66 still offer the 2 x 1 seating in business class? I'm curious to know if this has changed since they've been upgrading the inside of the trains recently.


----------



## cpotisch

VTgurlie2005 said:


> Does anyone know if trains 65 and 66 still offer the 2 x 1 seating in business class? I'm curious to know if this has changed since they've been upgrading the inside of the trains recently.


They do.


----------



## Thirdrail7

VTgurlie2005 said:


> Does anyone know if trains 65 and 66 still offer the 2 x 1 seating in business class? I'm curious to know if this has changed since they've been upgrading the inside of the trains recently.


Under normal circumstances, they will utilize the split cafe with the 2x1 seating. However, if there is a manipulation of equipment or that particular car is shopped, it will be replaced withe a full cafe and full business class car.


----------

